# Huron looking about ready!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

just wondering how long before the ramps are good to go? I’m sure someone is keeping an eye on them!


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I'd imagine at minimum Huron is ready. This was last Sunday.








The ice should still be gone, just need someone to clear all the wood and debris away from the ramp.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Looks good (liquid) over by cranberry as well.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Should start refreezing tonight though.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

DBV said:


> Should start refreezing tonight though.


Bite your tongue


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha - I love ice fishing, so boat season can hold off for me. LOL


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 293895
> just wondering how long before the ramps are good to go? I’m sure someone is keeping an eye on them!


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

stop by their today river is ice free did not see any ice in the lake from what I could see from the dock one floating dock is in few small pieces of wood floating at the ramp no problem talked to a gy said he was going out when the wind layed down


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

puge said:


> I'd imagine at minimum Huron is ready. This was last Sunday.
> View attachment 293897
> 
> 
> The ice should still be gone, just need someone to clear all the wood and debris away from the ramp.


Duck season is over or it would be clear and good to go


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thinking about going tuuesday. A lot of north wind next couple days hopefully doesn’t blow the chunks back in. If any one goes out would appreciate at least a ice chunk report.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kevin05 said:


> Thinking about going tuuesday. A lot of north wind next couple days hopefully doesn’t blow the chunks back in. If any one goes out would appreciate at least a ice chunk report.


hey kevin if you get out be sure and post your results here. thanks.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

So is there any chance for launching this weekend? Maybe Sunday...or Monday?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

mlkostur said:


> So is there any chance for launching this weekend? Maybe Sunday...or Monday?


Ehhhhh, River should be good, but there’s a bunch of ice outa Huron now which will most likely still be around.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

mlkostur said:


> So is there any chance for launching this weekend? Maybe Sunday...or Monday?


News just showed gusts to 50 mph for Sunday.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I’m still hoping for sat but it may be miracle if all that ice blows and melts by then


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

50 mph winds... We can only hope. Definitely help bust it up but could do some major damage piling up somewhere.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

View attachment 294619




























Well getting the itch...2 yrs ago today.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

View attachment 294631


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I remember that week what a day that was


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can see the circus show coming to town already!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea we where out there too. But my cabin fever really didn't need that. But way to get a young one out there. And nice job.

I'm so ready!! COME ON SUN!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

"Hookedup330 said:


> I can see the circus show coming to town already!


which town are you from ?


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ida


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

this can not be beat I am sure upset Erie did not happen off the main land !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Kevin05 said:


> I remember that week what a day that was


Pretty sure it was a Saturday or Sunday. I don’t get to fish much during the week.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Going, Going............









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

with the 50-60 mph wind sun out of the west the ice should be gone


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

But next weeks forecast isnt that favorable. I would really like to get some pre-spawn fishing in if possible. Let’s keep our finger crossed!


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Don’t get too excited......the weather channel’s long term forecast is showing the return of cold starting Monday and running through March 7th. Avg daytime temps are in the mid 20’s with temps dropping into the teens at night. If that is accurate, it will still be a while


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

is anyone going to try Huron tomorrow? I'll be waiting to see the satellite photos today before deciding.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Ice will start forming with a vengence again on Sunday night for at least two weeks! yeah!!!!


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am debating it. of course the Huron cam is down would like to get out there but if not I will be setting our new sonar and NMEA system up.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Was at Huron ramp today 2 boats were out and the ramps were clean of most wood with one dock in. River had a lot of wood floating but pretty much ice free. The lake looked like there was ice 3 to 4 miles out and didn't look muddy. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I hope the guys that were still out past 1230 made it in. We waited for one boat to plow thru the ice but there were still two trailers in the parking lot when we left. Didn’t do well fishing marks were great but didn’t go past the ice cause I was afraid it would block off the river. Had a big hit making turn on outside board was doing at least 2mph figure a steelhead. Wish the wind wouldn’t have been blowing east. But better then sitting on the couch


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Buddy just texted me that one boat had to go to Cranberrybecause they could t get back. Decent maiden voyage for my little boat. We trolled with the waves at .9-1.1 and pulled one fish 20/40 with 2 ounce P10. We had one other pulll back on a Husky Jerk. We ran back up to make another pass but the ice had moved in past our waypoint. Thanks to Kevin for letting us know the river was closing. Great to get out.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the report fellas. Hope everyone had a safe trip. Next two weeks don't look too promising.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

well I was at huron Friday water looked beautiful, with the north wind all day it blew the ice back, Saturday morning no open water all ice, Sunday with the wind it blew the ice back out and open water, I would not want to be out there and have the ice trap a boat


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

The water is rolling now.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Waves will melt the ice much faster. And push it all to Buffalo.


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

It arrived in Buffalo- what a mess up here. Lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

fishtician said:


> It arrived in Buffalo- what a mess up here. Lol


Open the gates and let it keep GOING!!!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Ha! Not so fast! Going to be a while yet! Come on spring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Ha! Not so fast! Going to be a while yet! Come on spring!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m pretty sure I jinxed us, my bad


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

sure wish they 'd get that camera of the river working again


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lake is only 95% ice covered... fat lady went back to bed for a bit.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tell me where she’s at and I’ll go wake her...




Come on spring!


----------

